# Trying apple snails,help.



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I am planning to get some apple snails with some leopard snails.
My question is will they get along?
And can apple snails eat algae like the leopard snails?
Will they be ok with fries?
Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Well first how big is the tank?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Apple snails are fine with live fish. My apple snails get along with everyone but Fluffy. He picks on the snail sometimes. Big Red loved his Apple snail. He even slept on him. They won't mess with the fry unless it is dead. I've had them with olive nerite snails again no issue. They are fine in tanks with no tops. They drop down as oppose to nerites that will crawl out.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just remember they create a lot of waste.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

They do but a cycled tank can handle it and if they are cleaning the tank regularly it shouldn't make an impact on the tanks over all health. If you have a planted tank you will find you tank may be understocked for health of the ecosystem you are creating. If you follow the 1" to 1g rule it doesn't always mean you have a healthy tank or a happy fish. Tank stocking vs size is a very gray area.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is why the 1 inch per gallon rule is fake.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

It does apply in some areas very well. I use that rule when stocking my 40g because of the type of fish I use. Once it is fully planted and grown in I will add shrimp and bottom dwelling cleaners to balance what the plants need. Just remember there is no one set rule that applies to all.


Oh and yes they do eat algae. Lettuce and cucumbers make nice treats for them too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It works for some smaller fish. Never with bigger fish.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd use blanched romaine, zucchini or cucumber as a staple to feed them. If you have one a slice 2-3 times a week. As it is I try to put in two slices every other day for my oh about 5 quarter sized munchers.

As for fry, most apple snails, at least pomacea diffusa, formerly known as brigs, shouldn't harm any fry. Pomacea cana...(well I have no idea how to spell the rest but they are simply called cana!) may cause trouble with fry.

Having said that 90% of the apple or mystery snails are diffusa. Cana is illegal to sell in many states. They also grow larger, and will destroy any and all plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are vegetables good for cories?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I know I've seen mine scavenging over the fallen rinds before the snails devour them completely.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

The breeding tanks for the pair is 5 gallons.I will do water changes anyway.20 gallons is for growout.
So i can't add plants in there?(I don't use plants when breeding)
I am planning to add some to my discus tank with java fern,will that be ok?Even if i add cucumbers?


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Diffusa (what you'll almost certainly be getting) won't harm your plants. I wouldn't put them in the breeding tank, since apple snails need a minimum of 2.5 gallons each - they have a fairly heavy bioload. I've got my baby apple snails and my betta fry in the same growout tub with no problems. I even have some baby _Pomacea insularum_, which are much larger as adults (closely related to canas) in there. Thetend to nom on the plants a bit, but don't bother the fry. 

How warm is the discus tank? I wouldn't put snails in a tank heated to over 83*F. It speeds up their metabolism way too much - they eat more, poop more, and die much sooner.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

One active apple snail will poop more than any betta.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know the temperature but the filter there will produce enough warmth for the discus.But i think the temperature is about 25 degree celcius.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Apple snails live longer in cold water but are less active.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have an apple snail in my npt he loves it I feed him carrot slices and algae wafers he seems to be doing good.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard one apple snail species is in the proccess of domestication.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Yep, thats _p. diffusa_. There are over 10 colors, and breeders are creating new ones on a fairly regular basis. Man of these colors are so different looking from the wild type, that many beginners think that they're separate species. Colors like golden and ivory would have virtually no chance of surviving in the wild, so these snails are considered domesticated.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont think they are yet. To be domesticated they have to look different, act different and a few more.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

They certainly look different. I've never met a wild _diffusa_, so I'm not sure if they act different. Part of the criteria for being considered domesticated is dependence on humans - I'd say aquarium apple snails are pretty dependent on their owners.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a friend who is giving away his apple snails,he called them 'white' apple snails.He says the snails ate his plants.So those are not diffusa?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

now this is debatable. Some people claim diffusas will not munch on plants. I claim they will destroy plants in droves.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

My snails have only eaten the brown leaves my plants. Save me a little trouble pruning. I am sure they are like fish. Some like one food more then others. They never touch my Java ferns or anubias. Could be they only like certain types of plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> They certainly look different. I've never met a wild _diffusa_, so I'm not sure if they act different. Part of the criteria for being considered domesticated is dependence on humans - I'd say aquarium apple snails are pretty dependent on their owners.


 From what I have read they are in the proccess. I would say a few years to ten. Cats are domestocated and do not depend on humans. I have read a feral colony of Bettas in Florida.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

My discus tank only have java fern.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Discus are very warm water so is that why you chose java fern?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Does apple snail look like trapdoor snails without the operculum?
I got some from my friend because he don't have anymore space.They are currently in a 5 gallon tank with 50% water changes everyday.He said they are apple snails but to me they look like trapdoor snails.
The snails have some 'plate' thingy covering the opening and next to their shells when they are moving.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Apple snails have the trapdoor.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Then is trapdoor snails the same as apple snails?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There different but they both have trapdoors.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

can you put (mystery snail) apple snail in a 5 gallon with a betta? i just got the tank so its not cycled,its been up and running 3 days and only today i had to do my first water change 50 percent. its a gravel tank got alot of frogsbit on the top,a marimo ball, some java moss and a couple rocks and a terracotta pot.

i read 2.5 gallon for betta and 2.5 for 1 snail so the 2 will be ok in a 5 gallon i hope,im just wondering if the snail can go in an un cycled tank and will it mean ill have to do a water change every day untill its cycled? a 25 each day would be ok? or a 50 every 2 days?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

It's ok if you do some water changes.
Another question:can apple snails live with a betta in an acidic condition?I'm afraid the snail's shell will corode.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Snails need calcium so I would not recommend them in soft water. In a 5 gallon you need more than 50 percent I would recommend 1 100 percent or 1 100 and a 50 percent.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I put an apple snail in a 5 gallon with my giant betta and my betta just pecked at it every chance he got so I put the snail in with my goldfish. I got an african dwarf frog though and my betta could care less about him! I guess it depends on your betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Giant Bettas are more of a ten gallon fish. You must have a big tank for that goldfish.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

It's a temporary home for my giant, waiting for payday to get a 10 gallon. I just saw him in that tiny cup at the pet store and had to do something. I felt terrible! And he isn't the kind of betta people would go for so I knew if I didn't get him nobody else would and he would die there.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is great he will enjoy it I keep my Delta in a 10 gallon.


----------

